# SMC Visa process



## Mageshkumarsiva (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,
I have planned to try NZ SMC Visa in 2020 March and I have completed qualification assessment for me and my wife,received level-9.Due to pandemic I kept hold my plan.
Now am planing to resume process again.Anyone please let me know is it the right time to start or I can wait till NZ border open and further announcement from Government ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You can do either, but bear in mind if you wait until NZ announce the opening of borders the wait list will be longer, so it may take an even more extended period to get through the process. You should also bear in mind that immigration rules change often so the requirements / criteria that are appropriate now may change soon (and be more difficult to meet) with increased fees.


----------

